# aternative medicine



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this is from the Archive sof Interna Medicine so probaby very good.tom http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...6&dopt=Abstract


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Cromolyn sodium has been mentioned a few times.Does anyone know what it is etc.? Thanks.Gilly


----------

